# Check CPU Temp?



## ppls1000 (Aug 2, 2004)

Is there a program that will tell me the CPU temp? I want to be able to monitor my CPU temp. I know how to check it through BIOS but in order to do that you have to restart the computer.


----------



## ppls1000 (Aug 2, 2004)

Never mind i found something.
CPU jumping between 1 and 40 but mostly in teens and lower 20s
Mobo staying in lower 40s
Aux is middle 30s

What is a normal and what temp is considered too hot. Also what is Aux? Whats that temp for?

Is there a way to find hard drive temp?


----------



## endri (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, the best one is AIDA 32 that lets you see the cpu and system temperature. Google for it and you can download it. Its free..!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Aida 32 is now Everst Home.


----------



## kaerloche (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey there.. I use SpeedFan, which tells me the CPU, mobo and hard disks temp, and not to mention, my CPU fan speed. The normal range for a CPU temp should be in the 30s to 40s (idle) and can go up to the high 40s and 50s when put under stress (meaning when you are running a process). A CPU temp considered too hot would be int he 70s and 80s.. but by then, I do not think you can even see that temp because your comp would probably auto-shut off as a precaution.


----------



## kaerloche (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey guys, sorry again.. I just installed Everst Home.. And my CPU temp is at about 3 degrees celsius.. Is that right? I do not think so right? Cant be that cold down there.. and my motherboard temp is at 36 degrees celsius. When I compare it with my SpeedFan, the temperatures of both benchmark softwares are the same.. though I think there is a mistake for the CPU temp on Everst Home. Do you guys get the same readings too?


----------



## blonde288 (Apr 19, 2005)

Athlon XP processor speeds, caches, fsb, multipliers, max temps, etc., for all XP models are contained on AMD's official website here:

http://139.95.253.214/SRVS/CGI-BIN/...00000000206564845,K=3056,Sxi=15,Case=obj(1224)

For those (like me) who have trouble thinking in celcius, temperature converter "winthermo" lets you type in the celcius, and gives you farenheit, or vice versa, plus other small frivolous tidbits. Compact freeware download, easy install, adware/spyware free, no registration req'd. Can be found from a number of websites including here:

http://www.rocketdownload.com/program.php?id=4594


----------



## blonde288 (Apr 19, 2005)

oops... sorry guys, that AMD link won't work, their site is cookie driven. Anyway, look under "knowledge base", and in the top 10 list (on right hand side of page) for "what are the operating specifications of my XP processor?"

amd.com


----------



## kaerloche (Dec 27, 2004)

As for wanting to know the convertion from deg celsius to Fahrenheit, Everst Home (formerly known as AIDA 32), gives you that..


----------



## blonde288 (Apr 19, 2005)

Just installed Everest last week, but didn't notice the temp stuff. Love the rest of what Everest does include (and for free, no less?) Thanks, kaerloche.


----------



## NotAGeek (May 9, 2005)

Everest is a great program, or should I say the author Hungarian bornTamas Miklas is a brilliant programmer. He was wooed from his native Hungary and is now a Director with the Canadian software company Lavalys, which markets the commercial versions of Everest. There have been several free versions of this program - AIDA 3.2, Everest v1.51, Everest v2.00.315, Everest v2.00.316 beta and most recently Everest v2.00.333. Everest v1.51 will provide information about your Programs and Confgurations that the later versions do not provide. AIDA 3.2 and Everest v1.51 are conventional installable programs. The last three versions of Everest are standalone running applications, which means they are not installed in your computer. There is another free program available, similar to Everest, called SIW (System Information for Windows). SIW is also a standalone application. SIW will pick up some things that Everest doesnt. Between these two programs theres hardly anything you cant find out about your computer. Information and download for SIW can be found at this site: http://www3.sympatico.ca/gtopala/about_siw_full_screen.html
SIW was written by programmer Gabriel Topala. You dont need to place these standalone program folders in your computer, THEY CAN BE RUN DIRECTLY FROM A CD. After you download these two applications, unzip them into their own separate named folders, then burn these to a CD. Place the CD in your computer and open the appropriate program folder. To launch either one click on their respective Program Icons. For Everest it will be the green colored ball with a white letter i in it. For SIW it is the green colored square with a white star burst in it. To close the programs close the window and remove the CD. There you have it, master system / hardware info programs you dont have to keep in your computer. I might mention that there are 26 other freeware programs that provide info on your computer which can be found at this site: http://www.snapfiles.com/freeware/system/fwsysteminfo.html


----------

